# Anybody Camp Near Lake Thomas Edison, Ca



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking to spend 10 days in the Lake Thomas Edison, ca area in August and was wondering if anyone has any info on campgrounds around the lake?


----------

